# 2011 E90 Stereo Upgrade: What is it?



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

The price lists published here and elsewhere describe the stereo upgrade for the 2011 E90 as "Harmon Kardon Surround Sound". Of course, this is a different name (at least) than the previously offered Logic7 upgrade. I've read conjecture that this upgrade is the Logic7 by a different name (HK apparently manufactures both), but I have not read a definitive statement about the new system.

Is there anyone with access to BMW that can tell us definitively what the 2011 system is, and perhaps even provide a detailed description of what the system includes - number of speakers, etc. (I've read rumors that the new system deletes the underseat subs)? Thanks!


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

I highly doubt they would remove the subs? That would be asinine on an upgraded system. I know the new "standard" non-logic 7 system no longer comes with the subs like the old "standard" non-logic 7 system.

Audi and Lexus both have phenomenal stereo systems. I can't imagine BMW downgrading the optional system while at the same time slapping a premium brand name on it. 

The Harman Kardon name stacks up more favorably to Mark Levinson/Bang and Olufsen than "Logic 7." I would not be surprised if the name change is the only change. Who cares if it has a different ordering code ID? Of course it does, because some parts are different (like the speaker grilles that will now say Harman Kardon), but the system itself is probably the same thing.

We should know soon enough once they start rolling off the lines on March 15th.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't disagree with anything you've written, but I'm not going to drop 50 large until I know for sure.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

I have been wondering myself so you are not alone. My CA has no idea. I am really hoping it's very similar to the L7 but who know's? I have added it to my build sheet though as I know it has to better then the sub par standard radio.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

It's surprising that the order bank is open for 2011 models, but BMW has not shared details like this with its dealers or (apparently) even BMWNA. We're probably in that 'in between' time at the start of a new model year, but still....


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Well no matter what, it's better than the base stereo.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Joseph said:


> It's surprising that the order bank is open for 2011 models, but BMW has not shared details like this with its dealers or (apparently) even BMWNA. We're probably in that 'in between' time at the start of a new model year, but still....


They have the order code, and price - what else do you want? It's an upgraded stereo, and sounds better. To 99% of the population, that's enough to know. I'm sure most audiophiles won't also just go by specs - they will want to hear the system before ordering. So even if they released all the specs, it wouldn't satisfy audiophiles anyhow.

Say it had 12 speakers instead of 13, would that change most decisions?


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

chrischeung said:


> They have the order code, and price - what else do you want?


 I explained myself in the first post.


> It's an upgraded stereo, and sounds better. To 99% of the population, that's enough to know.


 I'm not interested in what "99% of the population" wants. Unless they plan to make my payments, I could care less.


> I'm sure most audiophiles won't also just go by specs - they will want to hear the system before ordering. So even if they released all the specs, it wouldn't satisfy audiophiles anyhow.


 True, but since I intend to ED this car (and might not be able to take a 'test listen'), I want to know as much as possible. Right now, there is zero information available.



> Say it had 12 speakers instead of 13, would that change most decisions?


 It would most likely make no difference to me. But if it had 8 speakers and no subs, and if the head unit no longer has Logic7 capabilities? Yes, I need to know that.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

You over thinking it. The base sucks sucks sucks period. Go listen to a car with logic 7 and it it's probably close. Remember, you can not add it after you get the car.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Joseph said:


> The price lists published here and elsewhere describe the stereo upgrade for the 2011 E90 as "Harmon Kardon Surround Sound". Of course, this is a different name (at least) than the previously offered Logic7 upgrade. I've read conjecture that this upgrade is the Logic7 by a different name (HK apparently manufactures both), but I have not read a definitive statement about the new system.
> 
> Is there anyone with access to BMW that can tell us definitively what the 2011 system is, and perhaps even provide a detailed description of what the system includes - number of speakers, etc. (I've read rumors that the new system deletes the underseat subs)? Thanks!


No, there is no definitive answer to your question at this time. Option 688 will replace option 677 is the only info we have. Will it gain a sub or lose a sub***8230;nobody can say with 100% certainty.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Joseph said:


> It would most likely make no difference to me. But if it had 8 speakers and no subs, and if the head unit no longer has Logic7 capabilities? Yes, I need to know that.


So here's the thing. Why don't you just put your order in, with the updated stereo. Then before your car hits status 112 (run a search for what this means), you can remove it if you don't like it, and by then you should know more. Status 112 is about 1 month (or less) prior to pick up. Plus, 'festers will be taking delivery from around April 15 - and likely some cars may be hitting the showrooms by that time, and you can listen for yourself.

By doing this, you can find out before you commit if you like the specs of the system, without compromising a pickup date. You can also listen to the stock system now. I believe this approach addresses everything you've raised within your timeline.

You're in Atlanta - contact Adrian, and he will hook you up.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> So here's the thing. Why don't you just put your order in, with the updated stereo. Then before your car hits status 112 (run a search for what this means), you can remove it if you don't like it, and by then you should know more. Status 112 is about 1 month (or less) prior to pick up. Plus, 'festers will be taking delivery from around April 15 - and likely some cars may be hitting the showrooms by that time, and you can listen for yourself.
> 
> By doing this, you can find out before you commit if you like the specs of the system, without compromising a pickup date. You can also listen to the stock system now. I believe this approach addresses everything you've raised within your timeline.
> 
> You're in Atlanta - contact Adrian, and he will hook you up.


That's a crapshoot. My car went to that 112 status (the one where you cant make changes) in 48 hours from getting my production number.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

David1 said:


> That's a crapshoot. My car went to that 112 status (the one where you cant make changes) in 48 hours from getting my production number.


Not for the OP - remember, the OP is doing European Delivery. Presuming the OP is taking the usual 2-3 month ordering lead time before delivery.


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

When do you need to get your car? As chrischeung pointed out, the 2011 will start showing up in the showroom in April (same as what my CA said). If you are picking up in Munich from late May and beyond, you can listen to it first.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

There's still no new news from BMW USA with respect to the new Harman Kardon Surround Sound system (option code 688).

However, the new X1 catalog from europe shows this system as an 11 speaker system.

http://www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicles/x1/x1/2009/_shared/pdf/x1_catalogue.pdf

See page 14.



Joseph said:


> The price lists published here and elsewhere describe the stereo upgrade for the 2011 E90 as "Harmon Kardon Surround Sound". Of course, this is a different name (at least) than the previously offered Logic7 upgrade. I've read conjecture that this upgrade is the Logic7 by a different name (HK apparently manufactures both), but I have not read a definitive statement about the new system.
> 
> Is there anyone with access to BMW that can tell us definitively what the 2011 system is, and perhaps even provide a detailed description of what the system includes - number of speakers, etc. (I've read rumors that the new system deletes the underseat subs)? Thanks!


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Jim E. said:


> There's still no new news from BMW USA with respect to the new Harman Kardon Surround Sound system (option code 688).
> 
> However, the new X1 catalog from europe shows this system as an 11 speaker system.
> 
> ...


Good find - I wonder which two speakers were deleted from Logic 7? If it's the subs, then that's a problem (the PDF says 11 loudspeakers, but no mention of subwoofers), but I would guess it's the smaller tweeter type speakers from the rear deck/side rear panels in the coupe. Although the X1 is a hatchback, so perhaps they use fewer speakers given the layout of the cabin (i.e., no need for rear deck speakers, so there's probably 2 in each of the rear doors (4) plus the 2 subs plus 5 speakers up front). With that said, there's still a chance the 3 series will retain all 13. :dunno: I wouldn't put it past BMW to eliminate a few speakers from the system in another cost cutting move.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Jim E., thank you for the find. I agree with your thoughts J-Man, this is encouraging but not definitive. I'll be patient and wait for details.


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

Not true, I am doing an ED in April, and my order went into status 150 (=locked, can't change anything) with less than 72 hours ...... left a few option I was thinking about adding. Well, saved me a few $ anyway.



chrischeung said:


> Not for the OP - remember, the OP is doing European Delivery. Presuming the OP is taking the usual 2-3 month ordering lead time before delivery.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

The OP is considering a 2011. You're getting a 2010. Naturally, since it's end of MY, the 2010's, even though delivery is later, have to all be produced prior to SOP for 2011s. All the 2011s will be produced according to the regular BMW ED delivery lead time.

All 2010s are basically in production or unmodifiable - mine is completing production tomorrow.


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

David1 said:


> You over thinking it. The base sucks sucks sucks period. Go listen to a car with logic 7 and it it's probably close. Remember, you can not add it after you get the car.


I agree with David1. From what I've read, the base stereo from the 2010 3-series is so bad that not ordering the HK would be unthinkable to me. The base stereo is the same for 2011 I believe. (Can someone confirm this?)


----------

